# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  До скольки рожать не поздно?

## Ramadana

До скольки по-вашему реально беременеть и рожать? С физиологической точки зрения. И с этической и материальной. Есть ли предел или в каком возрастном диапазоне нормальны первые роды? Почему в России ранние детки, а на западе рожают с 30-40? 
Во сколько родили вы?

----------


## Ёжик

Первого родила в 26, почти 27. Думаю до 35 вообще не вопрос, а вот позже уже под вопросом, но это лично для меня. Этическая точка зрения не очень волнует, это выбор каждого. А вот физическая сторона важна, и не только в возможности выносить и родить здорового ре, но и в последующем уходе))) Мне 31, а иногда кажется, что разваливаюсь совсем, что в 40 будет-то?Ну и не очень мне хотелось бы, чтобы мне было 60, а ребенку только 20. Хотя может быть это я сейчас так рассуждаю, что там дальше будет не знаю

----------


## kiara

А я с уверенностью *и явно не без удовольствия)))* могу констатировать - меня вторые роды омолодили!!!! Когда мне было 30, мне казалось, что я уже не молода и что-то я тоже разваливаюсь. Сейчас мне больше,а чувствую я себя лучше и намного! И сил больше появилось, и энергии, и главное-желание жить появилось особое! Как неуёмная жажда, которую никак не удовлетворить.
Первого родила почти в 24, была полна сил и энергии, на здоровье не жаловалась вообще.
Этическая сторона, да нет - не думаю, что это очень важный момент. Это скорее, стереотип общественный. Рожденный также стереотипом-молодые значит здоровые и полные сил.
Я иной раз смотрю на родителей много моложе меня, а они рассядутся по лавочкам - "гуляют" с детьми, а я ношусь по парку на ровне с детками и мне так хорошо и весело)
Думаю, что ориентиром должны быть не общественно-принятые взгляды, а внутренний резерв самого организма конкретно взятого человека. Если чувствуешь желание и возможность рожать в 40 - значит так тому и быть)
Кстати - я очень хочу, чтобы мне было 45, а моей младшей дочери - годиков так 3-5)))))))))) А старший сын будет уже взрослый молодой мужчина) и на вопрос - это твоя дочь, он гордо скажет - неа)))СЕСТРА!!!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Кстати - я очень хочу, чтобы мне было 45, а моей младшей дочери - годиков так 3-5)))))))))) А старший сын будет уже взрослый молодой мужчина) и на вопрос - это твоя дочь, он гордо скажет - неа)))СЕСТРА!!!!!


Классно! Тоже так хочу =)

На Западе принято рожать позже, т.к. принято строить карьеру, тщательно подбирать спутника жизни, жить для себя. У нас тоже все чаще встречается такая же позиция и у мужчин, и у женщин, хотя у женщин в меньшей степени. 
Помнится, фильм такой был. Американская девочка подросток мечтала стать 30ти летней женщиной, чтобы быть уже успешной и сексуальной. Уже отучилась, построила карьеру, имеет квартиру, владеет журналом, живет в свое удовольствие.
Какая девочка подросток у нас мечтает стать 30ти летней? В 15 лет кажется, что 30 - это уже старухи. Когда уже почти 30 кажется, что все только начинается.
У них как минимум на 5, а где-то и 10 лет сдвинут средний возраст, когда выходят замуж и решают завести малыша.
Американцы на моей работе все сплошь мужчины 40-45 еще без детей, некоторые даже считают, что им еще рано. Американки к 35ти-таки начинают (только начинают) хотеть детей. Но это маленькая выборка чисто по рабочим знакомым.
У нас, если не ошибаюсь, ежели рожаешь после 25, то уже и в старородящие запишут. Хаха. 
Я первого родила в 24 (почти 25), вторую в 26 (практически 27). Даст Бог и после 30 зазовем к себе еще ребеночка.
А также сейчас придет Марина Глушенкова и все вам скажет про до скольки не поздно!

----------


## Ёжик

Так в Америке и продолжительность жизни больше вроде как.

----------


## yakudza

Согласна с Домиком, на Западе немного другая система ценностей и традиции. В той же Америке, какие дети, пока за дом не расплатился?
У нас, к моему сожалению, сейчас возраст готовности к родительству смещается всё больше и больше. Думаю, что это не совсем правильно.
У людей, как и у животных, есть детородный возраст - наиболее благоприятный для рождения первого ребенка. Это когда организм на пике и максимально готов к этому. А мы свой пик тратим на работу, а не на детей.
А с другой стороны, родить пока не доучился, нет жилья и нормального дохода - сулит большую нервотрепку, связанную с необходимостью каждый день сводить концы с концами. Когда есть хоть какая-то финансовая независимость, женщина способна лучше сконцентрироваться на ребенке и своем материнстве.
А вообще, конечно, дети это всегда счастливый дар, который нужно радостно принимать в любом возрасте и в любой финансовой ситуации.

Единственное, чего не понимаю, так это когда люди поженились, имеют всё необходимое, но считают, что детей им пока не нужно, а хочется пожить для себя.
Они просто не знают, чего себя лишают.

----------


## yakudza

Я родила в 24 года, когда отучилась, вышла замуж, поняла, что это именно тот человек, с которым я хочу растить детей и состариться вместе; заработала небольшой запас. Плюс с жильем у нас была определенность. 

А моя знакомая всегда очень хотела детей, но никак не могла найти для них достойного отца. И слава богу, она не стала беременнеть от кого попало, просто чтобы завести ребенка и жить с ним вдвоем, т.к. уже возраст. В итоге нашла прекрасного мужчину, и в полной семье они ждут ребенка.

----------


## Polixenia

Я старшую родила в 26, младшую - в 34. И именно после ее рождения поняла, что хочу еще!

У меня перед глазами есть положительный пример мамы: нас у нее четверо, младшего брата она родила в 41 год! 

По поводу легко-тяжело (рожать, ухаживать и т.д.). Со мной в больнице лежала девочка, она рассказывала, что у ее мамы первая беременность в 24 года закончилась выкидышем. После нее она 10 лет не беременела. Потом родились дочки-погодки. Родила в 34 и в 36. Обе беременности были легкие, и роды тоже. Так что не факт, что с возрастом все сложнее. 

А еще у меня есть знакомая девочка, ей 23, а ее младшей сестренке 3 года. Маме - 45 :Smile:

----------


## Ёжик

А я как вспмомню, что по молодости бессонная ночь вообще не замечалась, так плакать хочется))))) Сейчас каждый недоспанный час очень чувствуется, к сожалению.
И подруга у меня есть, у которой с сестрой разница в 21 год, у нее самой дочка, кстати, всего на год младшей ее сестры (своей тети то бишь)

----------


## Polixenia

в молодости?

ох, так и почудилось, как старость в дверь постучала

а если серьезно, то в своей "молодости", когда старшая росла, я как раз не высыпалась, уставала, как черт. Потому что дочка отдельно спала. Потому что много предубеждений было всяких. 

Младшая спит с нами, кормлю ее по требованию, ношу на руках, когда пожелает. Утром просыпаюсь часто раньше нее. Не, бессонные ночи, конечно, случаются. Но для меня это не критично, ибо это не норма.

----------


## Ёжик

Не старость, а зрелость
А я и со страшим вместе спала, но все равно не высыпалась. У меня первые месяцы его жизни был бзик на чистоте. Все время что-то отмывала-оттирала, вместо того, чтобы спать
А теперь вообще весело. Младший встает в 6, в 7.30 засыпает снова, а в 8 встает старший. Так и живу. Вообще спать не люблю, жалко времени, а не спать не могуЛожусь в 12-1, встаю в 6, часов 5 набегает - мало

----------


## MARY

ну вот я пришла))))
у меня разброс такой: старшего родила в 22, младшего в 38.
разницу чувствую вот в чем: первые три беременности (до 30) были абс беспроблемные (ну, не считая токсикоза в первой).  я прыгала в шортиках и вапсче ни о чем не задумывалась. А вот после 30 стали опухать ноги, появился варикоз(((
с другой стороны, просто, может, не попался никто грамотный, не подсказал правильную диету, поведение, образ жизни(?) вряд ли я бы радикально перешла на сыроедение (хотя как знать), но вообще-то способна на значительные изменения :Wink: 
вынашивать с возрастом было сложнее, а выращивать - проще) меньше ненужных заморочек, перфекционизма.
две мои подруги родили после 40 - и оч счастливы. дети - шикарные.
одна вообще родила после первого кесарева, сделанного в возрасте 27 лет, двух - с разницей в три года - пятикилограммовых (!) детей.
недавно беседовала с ней(живет в Англии), она сказала, что гораздо меньше занимается их ранним развитием - вот только гуляет самозабвенно - и периодически ощущает себя плохой мамашкой)))))) 
но как известно, женшина должна быть счастлива, а больше никому ничего не должна...

----------


## Jazz

Я думаю, что с физиологической и материальной точки зрения беременнеть и рожать реально тогда, когда беременнеется и рожается. 
И совсем юные, и зрелые барышни могут подходить к этому вопросу и очень осознанно, и очень легкомысленно - от возраста, это, по-моему, мало зависит. Да и еще неизвестно, кому легче вынашивать и рожать - тому, кто всячески заботится о процессе или тому, кто "не заморачивается"...
Этической составляющей для меня лично в этом вопросе не существует.
Я родила сына в 27 лет. Потому что именно в этом возрасте я поняла, что готова и хочу. Для меня "готова" это: 1)понимание, что я сама могу быть мамой, 2)любимый муж, который тоже хочет ребенка, 3)материальная стабильность, 4)профессиональная успешность(когда мне снова нужно будет работать, я смогу без затруднений и поисков начать это делать).
И еще. Моя мама родила меня в 20 лет, мою сестру в 25. Это здорово, потому что если бы я также родила первенца в 20, то сейчас могла бы уже, наверно, думать о третьем. Но! Ни в 20, ни в 25 в моей жизни не было всего того, что я перечислила. И самое главное, когда у меня спрашивали, не хочу ли я ребенка, я отвечала, что сама еще ощущаю себя ребенком.
Единственное, чем меня смущает "нераннее" родительство - будет ли возможность физически и материально помогать своим детям до тех пор, пока они будут реально в этом нуждаться. Но с другой стороны, это стимул "смочь".

----------


## Polixenia

> Я думаю, что с физиологической и материальной точки зрения беременнеть и рожать реально тогда, когда беременнеется и рожается.


+1. Мое мнение, дети приходят не случайно. И происходит это тогда, когда семья готова к приходу нового человечка. 

По поводу помощи детям... Вот опять же приведу своих родителей в качестве примере. Моя старшая сестра родилась, когда маме было 28. Я родилась у нее в 34, первый брат - в 36, второй брат - в 40. Родители подняли на ноги всех. Сейчас очень помогают с внуками, хотя им уже под 70. Не, не в плане материальном. В этом смысле уже мы им помогаем. В плане выращивания.

----------


## Polixenia

> ну вот я пришла))))
> у меня разброс такой: старшего родила в 22, младшего в 38.
> разницу чувствую вот в чем: первые три беременности (до 30) были абс беспроблемные (ну, не считая токсикоза в первой).  я прыгала в шортиках и вапсче ни о чем не задумывалась. А вот после 30 стали опухать ноги, появился варикоз(((
> с другой стороны, просто, может, не попался никто грамотный, не подсказал правильную диету, поведение, образ жизни(?) вряд ли я бы радикально перешла на сыроедение (хотя как знать), но вообще-то способна на значительные изменения
> вынашивать с возрастом было сложнее, а выращивать - проще) меньше ненужных заморочек, перфекционизма.
> две мои подруги родили после 40 - и оч счастливы. дети - шикарные.
> одна вообще родила после первого кесарева, сделанного в возрасте 27 лет, двух - с разницей в три года - пятикилограммовых (!) детей.
> недавно беседовала с ней(живет в Англии), она сказала, что гораздо меньше занимается их ранним развитием - вот только гуляет самозабвенно - и периодически ощущает себя плохой мамашкой)))))) 
> но как известно, женшина должна быть счастлива, а больше никому ничего не должна...


Марина, как же я люблю читать твои ответы! они такие мудрые! :Smile:  

У меня, кстати, наоборот, получилось - в первую беременность, которая протекала в сравнительно юном возрасте (25-26 лет) страдала от отеков. Во вторую беременность ничего подобного не было благодаря правильной диете. 

Про заморочки - согласна. Их, правда, меньше. Я помню, со старшей была повернута на раннем развитии. Сейчас ничего особенного не делаю. Просто разговариваю с дочкой, пою с ней песни, стихи, какие вспомню, декламирую))) Периодически. как и Маринина подруга, чувствую себя нерадивой мамашкой) Но потом вспоминаю слова своей подружки-психолога, которая убеждена, что до определенного возраста ребенка надо просто любить, просто быть с ним рядом, а не циклиться на его раннем развитии.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Разговаривала тут с нашими местными таджиками. Между делом девушка сказала, что матери ее мужа 95 лет и ей тяжело присматривать за внуками. А муж ее выглядит на максимум 40 лет. И я так подумала, что это она его в 55 родила.
И вообще я тоже сейчас перечитала ответ Марины Глушенковой и столько в нем правды, которую я начинаю осознавать. Про то что с возрастом меньше заморочек и перфекционизма.

----------


## AwaNata

Если  получается беременность в позднем возрасте, то почему не родить, если желанный ребенок! Другое дело, что вынашивать беременность, когда уже за 40 лет сложнее, но если грамотно подойти к этому вопросу и найти хорошего врача, то можно. Знакомая в 44 года делала ЭКО с донорскими яйцеклетками в клинике и забеременела. Относится к ребенку как к своему и очень счастлива - ребенок для нее, как вторая молодость, даже похорошела!

----------

